# Question for the Experts: Selling Hardwood



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

This forum is full of incredibly knowledgeable people, so I thought it would be a good place to start.

I have recently made the decision to start selling hardwood in the local area.

I've begun partnering with some of the local mills so that i can offer a good selection of locally sourced and salvaged hardwood. I want to provide people with hardwood lumber at a fair price, help reduce the amount of logs and useable lumber that end up in burn pits and woodchips, AND help local sawyers generate revenue.

I know there are guys on here that sell wood, so I'd like some input.

Specifically I'm interested to hear if there is anything that I need to be aware of from a legal perspective, or just things in general that I need to keep in mind.

All comments/ideas are welcome. I'm extremely interested to hear what everyone thinks.

Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Can you explain what exactly you will be doing? Are you getting the logs and wood yourself and having it cut? Are you reselling? Will you have a store? Vehicles? Property? Any other employees? What state do you live in?

A better definition on the services/products you plan on offering may help some of us better determine what it is that you need to do.


----------



## MNgary (Oct 13, 2011)

I suggest you google SCORE (service corps of retired executives). They have 300+ chapters providing mentors, advice, etc. both online and in-person to business start-ups and do not charge for the service. They also conduct free seminars on starting and running a small business.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Since you've started "partnering" with some mills, you probably need to figure out the following:

1. Your cost per board foot for each species you would offer (purchase price, transportation, storing, etc.)
2. Your cost to be in business (facilities, licenses, insurance, vehicles, advertising, etc)
2. The demand in your area 
3. Amount of competition you'll have

When you've figured that out, you should be able to determine if your plan is economically viable (you'll make some money) or just a pipe dream.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

How about drying the lumber. Are you getting it kiln dried from the mill or green? People generally expect dry lumber for most things, whether it is air dried or kiln dry.


----------

